# Cute little babies will be looking for their forever homes - Scotland, UK



## bella181114 (Dec 17, 2014)

My baby rat, Bella, became pregnant after being sold to us with her 'sister' who was actually boy. They were separated as soon as we realised that Blue was a boy but we were obviously too late!

Her babies will be 2 weeks old tomorrow, so they are no where near ready to leave us, but we would like to have potential homes ready for these little cuties! They will be sold at £10/rat and only available as a group of 2 or more unless there is sufficient evidence that there is another cage mate waiting. All money will be passed on to the Scottish SPCA. 

There are 14 babies all together - 7 boys and 7 girls. We'll be keeping 1 girl though.

You can watch their progress here ...http://s166.photobucket.com/user/181_bella_114/library/Bellas%20Babies?sort=2&page=1

Please get in touch if you think you could offer some of these babies a perfect forever home ;D


----------



## bella181114 (Dec 17, 2014)

Individual pictures of each little baby are also available on request. Haven't had time to upload them all to photobucket yet.


----------

